# reed switch to open gate



## Crafts4Me (8 mo ago)

i am new to trsains and even newer to elctic work. i am installing the magnorail into my diorama. i would like a gate to open and close. how would i wire that properly?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I fear there will be few members who have
any experience with this product.

I found the Magnorail web site:

Copy seems to be blocked on it.

Look to the right for TUTORIAL and click on that.










Our products - Magnorail


Here, you can find our Magnorail catalog with available products.




www.magnorail.com





Don


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

First off I have never worked with this but looking at the tutorial, it appears there are micro magnets glued to the moving belt. The magnets are oriented with poles vertically to keep the car or cyclist upright and moving. I do not know how strong the magnetic field is or how far it extends or penetrates. I was thinking you could place a reed switch before the gate (or crossing) and one after the gate or crossing. You would need a circuit that closed to apply power to start gate down and then to remove power once the magnet passed the second reed switch to raise gate. Would need to experiment with reed switch position and blade orientation to get reliable closure, again IF those mico magnets have a very strong field. In lieu of reed switches there are solid Hall effect switches that might be more sensitive to micro magnets but does add some complexity to design. 
Good luck


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Crafts4Me said:


> i am new to trsains and even newer to elctic work. i am installing the magnorail into my diorama. i would like a gate to open and close. how would i wire that properly?


Crafts4Me;

I'm not acquainted with Magnorail however, here's how to open a gate. You may be able to adapt this to your situation by using magnetic reed switches to trigger a DPDT latching relay instead of the DPDT c/o switch mentioned.

You didn't say what kind of gate, or how you want it to move. If its a simple swinging gate in a fence, that's not difficult. Google a company called "Hankscraft". They make slow speed gear motors for animated displays. I use Hank's craft motors to open & close engine house doors on my model railroad. They are also sold by a company called "Switchmaster" to operate track switches on model railroads.

For a single gate, you can mount the motor vertically under your diorama, with the motor shaft poking up through the bottom. Attach the gate to the motor shaft. Then apply power from a pair of flashlight batteries to the motor leads, through a DPDT c/o (Double-Pole-Double-Throw-center off) toggle switch. 
Flipping the switch one way will close the gate, and flipping it the opposite way will open it. If the switch is set to the center position, the gate will stop. I suggest getting a "momentary" toggle switch which is spring-loaded to the center off position. Pushing the handle will move the gate and letting go will stop it.

Traction Fan


----------



## rrman987 (Aug 29, 2021)

If you don't want to monkey around with reed switches and magnets you might check out infra red photo eye circuits. Azatrax ( IR model railroad train detectors, infrared proximity sensors ) is one that I use and the owner, John is very knowledgeable and can recommend one of his many boards that should fill your requirements.


----------

